# I'm shocked.



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

This weekend, Xenon came into the bar where I bounce (Coyote Ugly in DC) and he didn't even mention what a good time he had there. I'm shocked and hurt. Now I must beat you. hahahaha


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

he told me personally it sucked especially the door staff when they threw him out for drinking light beer
dixon


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

clay are you a bartender? or waitress..hehehhehe..

knowing mike,he probably got wasted and got taken advantage of..something about him waking up sore and not being able to sit down for a few days..


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

he said some of the people there didnt use.....enough lube :laugh:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Clay said:


> This weekend, Xenon came into the bar where I bounce (Coyote Ugly in DC) and he didn't even mention what a good time he had there. I'm shocked and hurt. Now I must beat you. hahahaha


I was frightened and physically intimidated by Clay who has now become big as hell. I was going to gore him immediatly upon arriving yet when I saw the 24 inch pythons I decided against that route. There was about a bouncer for every 6 people in the bar, it was crazy. I had a good time, and to everyones suprise, I drank Corona EXTRA the whole night.









There are definatly some hottie bartenders there!









Ill see you there again Clayton!


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

thePACK said:


> clay are you a bartender? or waitress..hehehhehe..
> 
> knowing mike,he probably got wasted and got taken advantage of..something about him waking up sore and not being able to sit down for a few days..


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Clay said:
> 
> 
> > This weekend, Xenon came into the bar where I bounce (Coyote Ugly in DC) and he didn't even mention what a good time he had there. I'm shocked and hurt. Now I must beat you. hahahaha
> ...


 corona isnt bad









where is this bar man, i would come maybe, since my dad works in dc i could hitch a ride and just have coke since you know that whole law thing :laugh:


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > Clay said:
> ...


 lol you think they let 15 year old's into DC bars


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Kory said:


> sweet lu said:
> 
> 
> > Xenon said:
> ...


 lu became clever and drew a mustache on his bag.


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> Kory said:
> 
> 
> > sweet lu said:
> ...


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

wow sounds like you had fun there


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> Kory said:
> 
> 
> > sweet lu said:
> ...


 i am very sneaky sneaky :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2004)

There was a Coyote Ugly bar in NYC, but it closed down last year.

Did that have anything to do with the bar in DC? Or were they both were names after the movie?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Bullsnake said:


> There was a Coyote Ugly bar in NYC, but it closed down last year.
> 
> Did that have anything to do with the bar in DC? Or were they both were names after the movie?


 The coyote ugly bar in NYC was names Hogs and Hefers.... is that the one that closed? I went to that place once and it utterly rocked. Unfortunatly there were a lot of drunk weeping firemen in there cause it was close to 9/11.

This bar is a chain that is pretty much based on the movie. Its gimmick is that you are supposed to go wild. The only complaint I had about the bar was that the girls danced on the bar way to much.









Why you ask? Well at the Coyote Ugly in NYC the chicks only danced on the bar when there was a good song or they wanted to hype the crowd up. This made it a novelty and something to really look foward to.

At this bar they were constantly dancing on the bar, making it less of a novelty and more into a go-go type place with clothes strippers. All in all, great place though.


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

Xenon, I';ll pass that info on. That has been one of the complaints that they've been addressing. Too many people want a beer, and not enough bartenders to get them.

It was great seeing you there. Glad you could make it by.

And no, no one under 21 is allowed inside.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2004)

Xenon said:


> Bullsnake said:
> 
> 
> > There was a Coyote Ugly bar in NYC, but it closed down last year.
> ...


 you're making in fun of my typing impediment.








I wrote that in the morning while I was only on my 3rd cup of coffee.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Clay said:


> Xenon, I';ll pass that info on. That has been one of the complaints that they've been addressing. Too many people want a beer, and not enough bartenders to get them.
> 
> It was great seeing you there. Glad you could make it by.
> 
> And no, no one under 21 is allowed inside.


 next time i am in town for a week I am game for poker and Halo as well.


----------



## KingKong (Nov 3, 2003)

How big is Clay? How about a picture clay? You keep talking about you're body buildign now.


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Huh?


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

that's how i've always pictured you.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2004)

521 1N5 said:


> that's how i've always pictured you.


 Me too.







An old carpet salesman.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)




----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Clay said:


> And no, no one under 21 is allowed inside.


 are you sure







cant you just slip me in :laugh:


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> Clay said:
> 
> 
> > And no, no one under 21 is allowed inside.
> ...


 Only if you did him a "favor"


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

correction. I didnt gore him because I thought I would break him in half!


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

Mike was fearsome! I wet myself when he came over to talk. I'll post up a pic whenever I get around to taking one.


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

if you slip clay $5 he'll let you lick his carpet


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

mdemers883 said:


> if you slip clay $5 he'll let you lick his carpet


 i am not gonna guess which carpet

but i could do him a favor, tell clay about my favor Kory


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> mdemers883 said:
> 
> 
> > if you slip clay $5 he'll let you lick his carpet
> ...


 ok lu likes to lick mens taints.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Kory said:


> sweet lu said:
> 
> 
> > mdemers883 said:
> ...


----------



## RBPFan (Dec 1, 2003)

that's what happens to people who don't drink.


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

And the thread started off so well. Now it has degenerated to taint licking.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Clay said:


> And the thread started off so well. Now it has degenerated to taint licking.


 <------he started it :laugh:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Clay said:


> And the thread started off so well. Now it has degenerated to taint licking.


 Lu, you are now officially PFury's Thread Killer.

How many threads will you kill today? :sad:


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

Just to reiterate it, Mike, you're welcome there anytime. Just let me know. I'm going to start working the door since I can't take the blacklung conditions from hanging out in a smoke filled bar.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Clay said:


> Just to reiterate it, Mike, you're welcome there anytime. Just let me know. I'm going to start working the door since I can't take the blacklung conditions from hanging out in a smoke filled bar.


you wuss. Blacklung is a state of mind. I would much rather work the door if I were you anyway. This way you get to flirt with all the sweet honeys trying to get in.









You guys are wicked strict there, one of the chicks gave this dude high five at the bar, and you guys swarmed him for that. The chick was the one that initiated that.









I thought you were gonna wreck shop Clay.


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

Well, we are very sensitive to the touching of girls on stage/bar. Some guys think it's a strip club, so we deter that as soon as it happens to keep it from going any further. I've tossed a few guys for running their hands up girls' legs repeatedly. It's for everyone's safety. We can't have some drunk guy making a girl feel uncomfortable whether she works there or not.

I'm just waiting for a chance to wreck shop. I can't wait. Some guys have come close, but no one has stepped over the line, ya know? it's DC, it will happen.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Clay said:


> Well, we are very sensitive to the touching of girls on stage/bar. Some guys think it's a strip club, so we deter that as soon as it happens to keep it from going any further. I've tossed a few guys for running their hands up girls' legs repeatedly. It's for everyone's safety. We can't have some drunk guy making a girl feel uncomfortable whether she works there or not.
> 
> I'm just waiting for a chance to wreck shop. I can't wait. Some guys have come close, but no one has stepped over the line, ya know? it's DC, it will happen.


 I am sure it will happen. I wish I had a job where fighting was part of the job description!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Clay said:


> Some guys think it's a strip club,


 Oh so they werent strippers? Damn


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Clay said:


> Well, we are very sensitive to the touching of girls on stage/bar. Some guys think it's a strip club, so we deter that as soon as it happens to keep it from going any further. I've tossed a few guys for running their hands up girls' legs repeatedly. It's for everyone's safety. We can't have some drunk guy making a girl feel uncomfortable whether she works there or not.
> 
> I'm just waiting for a chance to wreck shop. I can't wait. Some guys have come close, but no one has stepped over the line, ya know? it's DC, it will happen.


 you operate any other bars in DC?

yes, i am now pfurys thread killer, nelso, and drggie


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

sweet lu said:


> Clay said:
> 
> 
> > Well, we are very sensitive to the touching of girls on stage/bar. Some guys think it's a strip club, so we deter that as soon as it happens to keep it from going any further. I've tossed a few guys for running their hands up girls' legs repeatedly. It's for everyone's safety. We can't have some drunk guy making a girl feel uncomfortable whether she works there or not.
> ...


 hes an employee ass. get out of my thread.


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

Here is a current pic of me and my girl.

It doesn't show off my size very well, but you get the idea.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

how you doin'????


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

Im guessing your a bouncer?


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

Yes, I am. Mike, this one is for you.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

your HUGE dude









in a good way :laugh:

oh, nice chic dude


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

damn you for plastering your g/f on here during my time of mourning!!!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Xenon said:


> damn you for plastering your g/f on here during my time of mourning!!!


 mourning from what?


----------

